# com-pac 23 review?



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hello to all, first post..
I am looking at a com-pac 23 with the intention of offshore day and possibly overnight cruising and trailering it. It would be my wife, 3 small kids and myself.
Please reply if you have any info on what to look for before buying, any experiences with this boat, how it handles rough water, etc.
I found this forum by searching for com-pac 23 reviews. 
Thanks for any replies


----------



## samule (Jan 3, 2009)

*Com-pac 23*

This is a great boat. Not to be too long-winded.
1. Comfortable
2. Get an autopilot
3. If sails are blown out (old) then get a new main, at least.
4. They tend to have a pretty strong weather helm. If so, check mast rake that it is fwd enuff, get a new main, reef early or just use genoa (jib), get an ida sail rudder.
5. Small boats get cluttered quick so keep stuff out of it.
6. Tiller tamer and/or autopilot really lets you enjoy your boat
7. Totally shoal draft. Take advantage of it to get close to shore, etc.
8. Solar power on back to keep house battery charged.
9. I am in intercoastal waterway in ne florida. Gets kind of rough but not open sea rough. Boat handles very well. Doesnt bob much. No seasickness.
10. I like the little bowsprit that the /3 and /4 have. It gives you more sail area fwd of the mast to lessen weather helm.

Thats all there is to it.
enjoy.


----------



## norsearayder (Dec 19, 2006)

the one i sailed on was pig slow


----------



## denverd0n (Jun 20, 2008)

The Com-Pacs are nice boats, very well made. But they are not intended as "offshore" boats. There aren't any 23', easily trailerable boats out there that I would consider safe for crossing oceans.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Here's a couple of online reviews to check out:

From _Sailing Magazine_: Sailing Magazine | Com-Pac 23

and from Jack Hornor (pro surveyor): Vessels: Sail Reviews: Com-Pac 23 | MadMariner.com


----------



## blt2ski (May 5, 2005)

The Dana 24? would probably be the only offshore rated boat that is trailerable. NOW< if off shore is going to catalina island, or some other island say 20-30 miles away from the main land, in good weather etc, you can wait out the other end if a gale shows up. I would bet the Com-Pac would work. There is a 19' version reviewed in Good old boat IIRC sept/oct issue.

Marty


----------



## jbarros (Jul 30, 2002)

First, a disclaimer: this is totally off topic, please ignore...

you're not ignoring? oh well. 

I really have to visit the Atlantic at some point. When I see a boat qualified as "being able to make it to catalina in fair weather"... man, There's a crew that does that in Hobie Cats every month. I know a guy who did it on a laser. I know a group who does it regularly in Kayaks. This is NOT a hard trip to make in good weather, and ANY boat qualifies as open ocean under those circumstances. 

not that I mind, mind you. I just thought it was interesting what a qualification like that really means. 

Thanks.

-- James


----------



## viburnumalnifolium (7 mo ago)

blt2ski said:


> The Dana 24? would probably be the only offshore rated boat that is trailerable. NOW< if off shore is going to catalina island, or some other island say 20-30 miles away from the main land, in good weather etc, you can wait out the other end if a gale shows up. I would bet the Com-Pac would work. There is a 19' version reviewed in Good old boat IIRC sept/oct issue. Marty


 Falmouth cutter 22, Flicka, Norsea 27 the list goes on


----------



## Windrunner (Mar 30, 2018)

Hey Tsojjourner: There is a very good ComPac forum at https://cpyoa.com/forum/ 
Samule is right on in his remarks. We have owned two ComPac 16's, a ComPac 23 and two CpmPac 27's. I have sailed on a ComPac 19...all good boats and fun to sail on.
regards charlie


----------

